# Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig



## facehugger (17. Februar 2012)

*Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Hi!

Habe mir vor kurzem Starcraft2 zugelegt, ein klasse Game. Nun eine Frage...

Im Game selbst läuft alles wunderbar und sehr flüssig. Sobald ich aber auf der Brücke/Arsenal oder im Labor unterwegs bin, bekomme ich ab und zu den Hinweis, das ich entweder die Grafikeinstellungen heruntersetzen soll oder meine Pixelschleuder nicht genug V-RAM hätte Ich habe mal probeweise alles statt auf ultra (wie vom Game selbst vorgeschlagen) auf hoch gestellt, es brachte aber keine Änderung. Ich zocke in Full-HD und mein Sys steht in der Signatur, Graka-Treiber und das Spiel selbst sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Danke im Voraus für eure Meinungen/Tips.

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Soweit ich weiß ist für "Ultra" 2GB-VRAM empfohlen. Vllt. liegt es daran. Ich hab mit meiner HD5870 2GB das Problem auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## facehugger (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

2GB V-RAM Aha, also leg ich mir extra für das Game ne AMD7950 zu... Hätte ich nicht gedacht, sollte deine Annahme stimmen... PS: ich habe über den Treiber noch zusätzlich AA aktiviert, vielleicht liegts auch daran. Starcraft2 selbst bietet ja keine Kantenglättung an.

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Schau mal hier:

Starcraft 2: Verbesserte Extreme-Optik, cleverer E-Sport-Modus plus Radeon-Probleme gelöst - starcraft 2, blizzard


----------



## Zergoras (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Das ist Blödsinn. Ein GB reicht vollkommen. Das steht selbst im Grafikmenü. Ich denke es liegt am Takt der Karte. Hast du die Möglichkeit dir den Takt anzeigen zu lassen, während du im Spiel bist?


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Argh.. Hab das mit den Custom-Configs verwechselt. Sorry! 

Aber falls es dich beruhigt: Bei einem Kumpel ist das selbe Problem da. Der hat eine GTX470.


----------



## facehugger (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn. Ein GB reicht vollkommen. Das steht selbst im Grafikmenü. Ich denke es liegt am Takt der Karte. Hast du die Möglichkeit dir den Takt anzeigen zu lassen, während du im Spiel bist?


Am Takt der Karte? Bei mir läuft die GTX480 per Afterburner unter Last immer mit 800Mhz, bisher gab es auch in keinem Game Probleme...

Gruß


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Mit was für Einstellungen für Kantenglättung und Filterung spielst Du? Hast Du da was per Treiber erzwungen?
Du kannst im Spiel mit Strg+Alt+F einen fps-Counter oben links in der Ecke anzeigen lassen. Schau mal nach, was für Werte Du da im Arsenal und Co. hast.
Eine grobe Vermutung, ohne mich genau erinnern zu können: Meines Wissens gab es mal das Problem, dass in den Menüs des Spiels (auch Brücke, Arsenal und so) die Framerate unbegrenz war und zumindest nVidia-Karten versucht haben, so viel wie möglich rauszuhauen. Obwohl gerade diese Szenen also eher anspruchslos sind, würde die Karte hier voll aufdrehen. Zur Überprüfung eventuell mal mit nem Tool im Hintergrund Temperatur und Auslastung der Karte aufzeichnen, ein paar Minuten spielen, ein paar Minuten in der Schiffsmesse rumlümmeln und die Werte vergleichen. Sollte es tatsächlich daran liegen, könntest Du die Framerate künstlich begrenzen (müsste inzwischen sogar im Treiber gehen).


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Deaktiviere das erzwungene AA, sollte helfen.


----------



## facehugger (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Jap, ich habe AA im Treiber erzwungen. Dachte aber nicht, das es soviel Performance wegfrisst zumal es ja wirklich eher anspruchlose Szenen sind... Ich werde es mal testen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin und dann berichten. Danke schon einmal für eure Ratschläge.

Gruß


----------



## Zergoras (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Und wie siehts aus? Problem gelöst? Eine kleine Rückmeldung wäre nicht schlecht, evtl. schauen Leute später mal rein, die genau das gleiche Problem haben.


----------



## facehugger (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

*Problem gelöst*, einfach bei den Graka-Optionen die Shader von ultra auf hoch stellen und schon läuft allet wie Butter Rest kann (zumindest bei mir) auf ultra bleiben...

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Öha! Ich geb das dann mal auch an meinen Kumpel weiter. Mal sehen ob´s bei ihm was bringt. 
Mich wundert es nur das meine HD5870 das alles @ Ultra packt.


----------



## Zergoras (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Meine auch, vllt kommt die 480 nicht mit dem AA in dem Spiel vernünftig klar.


----------



## facehugger (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Ich kauf mir eine 5870 Habt ihr beiden auch AA im Game forciert?

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Jop, klar doch!


----------



## facehugger (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Hmmm, Power genug sollte meine GTX480 ja haben. Naja mir im Prinzip auch egal. Ich seh im Game eh keinen Unterschied... Bin froh, das es nun überall flüssig läuft

Gruß


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Hm, dass die Geforces nicht mit dem AA zurechtkommen würde mich wundern. Innerhalb des Spiels ist es ja eher umgekehrt, dass Radeons mit Anti-Aliasing Schwierigkeiten bekommen, sobald transparente Schatten (z.B. durch getarnte Einheiten) auftreten. Ein Grund, warum, die Radeons in dem PCGH-Benchmark immer deutlich schwächer als die Geforces sind, da der u.a. getarnte Carrier plus Anti-Aliasing beinhaltet. Ich könnte mir eher noch vorstellen, dass die Geforce-Shader mehr oder andere Sachen rendern. Apropos: Hast Du Ambient Occlusion aktiviert? Das dürfte exklusiv nur auf Geforces funktionieren.


----------



## facehugger (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Apropos: Hast Du Ambient Occlusion aktiviert? Das dürfte exklusiv nur auf Geforces funktionieren.


Ja, habe ich. Warum?

Gruß


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Starcraft2 im Menue nicht ganz flüssig*

Einmal, um zu wissen, ob Du diese Technik nutzt (mit Deiner Karte gehts ja und sollte etwas besser aussehen). Andererseits, da das natürlich auch Leistung kostet. Ich hatte noch vermutet, dass das mit ein Grund für die schlechte Leistung in den Menüs ist. War aber nur ein flotter Gedanke.


----------

